

Review our super duper Ruby SDK, find a bug win a prize - groupdocs
https://github.com/groupdocs/groupdocs-ruby

======
fleshmeister
Looks to be pretty solid well designed SDK from the documentation, only gave
one or 2 of the SDK calls a test drive mind you?

You need to register on groupdocs.com to get the client_id and private key...

btw, What prize are you offering?

------
johhnnybgood
Hmmm... I'm intrigued by the possibility of a prize, now if only you had a
Python SDK then maybe I would give it a go, not that I have any against Ruby
lol

